# Eagle 20?



## Exxotik (Apr 26, 2011)

A friend grew some weed and had to treat it with eagle 20 for powder mold. So is this not a smokable weed now? I have heard allot of people will do this in the veg state..but this was flowering. Myself...i'll pass than you very much!  But is it going to hurt people if they smoke it?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

Be deadly in extreme cases. Rises prob dependent on how late they sprayed. Yikes. Not smart. Wrong section for post. One of the mods will move it.


----------



## Exxotik (Apr 26, 2011)

Where do I post where I can get some feed back.? and can you tell me more so I can tell my friend!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 26, 2011)

In what week of flower did he spray it ?


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 26, 2011)

cant be any worse than all the stuff spreyed on comercal weed brought in from whoknowswhere mexico


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2011)

Exxotik said:
			
		

> Myself...i'll pass than you very much!



Very smart....I wldnt smoke it that is for sure.


----------



## Exxotik (Apr 26, 2011)

It was around 2 wks before harvest....


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2011)

Exxotik said:
			
		

> It was around 2 wks before harvest....



Pretty sure your friend is gonna get some peeps sick.....not cool at all.


----------



## Exxotik (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats why Im trying to find out! He only grew a few for himself...but he smokes his friends out too. I want get some info so he wont smoke it! He seems to think it will be fine.  He says so many people use that to control powder mold. But I say not when is budding.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2011)

BULL, I USE IT. Local shops are starting to sell it. Suit up, its deadly to the touch.

trash the bud. TRASH


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know about deadly to the touch. But your friend is crazy for not just looking the msds up on it. Tell him to google it. He won't be smoking after reading it. Well, I hope not. 14 days out is really bad.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2011)

hXXp://www.cdms.net/LDat/mp7I4003.pdf

1ppm can permanetly blind you, vapor alone is very hazardous. id call it a deadly substance


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2011)

eagle 20 is 98% pure. it degrades to highly toxic phosgene



> Phosgene (COCl2) is a highly toxic gas or liquid that is classified as a pulmonary irritant. Synonyms for phosgene include carbonic dichloride, carbon oxychloride, carbonyl dichloride, chloroformyl chloride, d-stoff, and green cross. The military symbol for phosgene is CG, and its United Nations/Department of Transportation number is UN#1076. The American Chemical Society's Chemical Abstracts Service (CAS) registry number for phosgene is #75-44-5. Phosgene's structure is depicted in the image below.
> 
> 
> Phosgene structure.
> Sir Humphrey Davy first synthesized phosgene in 1812 by passing carbon monoxide and chloride through charcoal. During World War I, it was used in combination with chlorine gas for combat purposes by the German army. This combination allowed phosgene emission to be hastened in cold weather. The German army switched to mustard gas in 1917 because of the development of effective gas masks. More effective agents and improved personal protective equipment make phosgene an unlikely agent to be used in future battles....


hXXp://emedicine.medscape.com/article/820649-overview#1


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 26, 2011)

personaly.. now days.. i wouldnt smoke any bud that had anything on it.. but back in tha day.. i know i smoked some BADDDDDD stuff that smelled horrable and looked like straight up dirt... taisted so bad AND we smoked it out of tinfoil lol.. but yea if possable id try to get dude to trash it..


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 26, 2011)

i just read that where you said 2 weeks before harvest.. WOW  .. that was not smart get rid of that bud for real


----------



## boredofwar (Apr 26, 2011)

Synonyms: trichloronitromethane, nitrochloroform, nitrotrichloromethane, nimax, dolochlor, various trade names
      Molecular formula: CCl3NO2
      CAS No: 76-06-2
      EINECS No: 

Physical data

      Appearance: oily colourless liquid
      Melting point: -69.2 C
      Boiling point: 112.4 C
      Vapour density:
      Vapour pressure: 16.9 mm Hg at 20 C
      Density (g cm-3): 1.692
      Flash point:
      Explosion limits:
      Autoignition temperature:
      Water solubility: 0.3 mg/100 ml at 22C

Stability

      Stable. May decompose violently if heated. Large volumes of this chemical may be shock-sensitive. Reacts violently with sodium methoxide, propargyl bromide and aniline. Incompatible with 3-bromopropyne, strong oxidizers, plastics, rubber, iron, zinc and other light metals.

Toxicology

      Toxic - may be fatal if inhaled or ingested. May act as a mutagen or carcinogen. Lachrymator. Skin, eye and respiratory irritant.

In short if you have a tin of this and drop it your grandchildren will give birth to mutants.

as i said sorry to be harsh but this [email protected] needs to be stopped at source



Oh I forgot to say its used on strawberries


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 27, 2011)

Love my Eagle 20....but only in veg....one treatment is all it takes.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## peacebud420 (Jun 9, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> Love my Eagle 20....but only in veg....one treatment is all it takes.


 How did your harvest turn out? Did you or anyone get sick from buds, get it tested, or notice anything weird? I sprayed e20 during veg before my 12/12 flip.. Are these nugs safe to smoke?:volcano vaporizer:


----------



## peacebud420 (Jun 10, 2014)

OGKushman said:


> BULL, I USE IT. Local shops are starting to sell it. Suit up, its deadly to the touch.
> 
> trash the bud. TRASH



two weeks is too close, but what about if used just before flowering during the last week of veg?


----------

